# Sideways Slipping



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Every so often I find my bike slips to the left or right in the rear ever so slightly. But when I check the bike, everything is perfectly stiff, so this leads me to think it is the tyres. Anyone with a 5.2 have the same problem? How'd you fix it?


----------



## chadjodi (Nov 27, 2006)

Stopped riding and Drinking!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> Every so often I find my bike slips to the left or right in the rear ever so slightly. But when I check the bike, everything is perfectly stiff, so this leads me to think it is the tyres. Anyone with a 5.2 have the same problem? How'd you fix it?


IMO the most likely cause is bearing play in the rear hub. You may have already checked for it, but if not hold the sides of the tire between your thumb and index finger and push back and forth (sideways) to check for play/ looseness. If there is any, you'll probably feel it more than hear it. I don't know if Bonty wheels have adjustable cartridge bearings. Some do, some don't.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

PJ- Yeah, I have done that a lot actually and the thing is as solid as a rock. The bike, tires and tubes have ~350-400 miles on them.

That is what makes this so weird as well as when I hear a slapping noise going over a bump. Everything on the bike is very stiff, so I can't trace the noise or the slip at all.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> PJ- Yeah, I have done that a lot actually and the thing is as solid as a rock. The bike, tires and tubes have ~350-400 miles on them.
> 
> That is what makes this so weird as well as when I hear a slapping noise going over a bump. Everything on the bike is very stiff, so I can't trace the noise or the slip at all.


The slapping you describe may be nothing more than chain slap - more common on some setups than others. 

Regarding the perceived looseness, check the seat/ post assemblies and the frame (primarily the rear triangle) for cracks and dropouts for looseness/ separation. Bike noises and handling issues can be difficult to pinpoint so check the headset as well.

Ideally, bring the bike back to your LBS and have it checked out. It's an afterthought with me because I do all my own wrenching, but either way I wouldn't just ignore this. Better safe than sorry, as they say.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

jsedlak said:


> Every so often I find my bike slips to the left or right in the rear ever so slightly. But when I check the bike, everything is perfectly stiff, so this leads me to think it is the tyres. Anyone with a 5.2 have the same problem? How'd you fix it?


What do you mean slipping? When you are riding it? Under power, uphill, JRA (just riding along), cornering?

You describe everything as tight, but do you know how to check your headset for looseness? Do you now how to check your cranks/BB? Your bike will make a noise when the cable housings slap the frame, also if your headset is loose, etc., etc. You will get more of a clicking sound if it is your BB or cranks. Having a loose cassette/lockring can make all sorts of various and sundry sounds and cause all sorts of damage too. You can get creaks from an out of true wheel rubbing a brake pad. Some chains don't work so well with some cassettes. Have you taken the chain off and reinstalled. Hell putting on your wheels wrong with the quick release can cause problems. Your shoe/crank/pedal striking the FD cable end or your heel hitting the RD cable end will all cause sounds, that you are unlikely to diagnose when off the bike.

While it could be, having bad wheel bearings on a brand new set of wheels with cartridge hubs is much less likely than having something else loose. First things I would be looking for would be cable slap and headset looseness.
Even an improperly tensioned spoke(s) may cause some sound issues, and may not result in a wheel out of true, and thusly being readily apparent.

But I still don't understand your bike "slipping." It is normal for a bike to slip from side to side under power, depending on how much weight you have forward (and off your rear). Over/under inflated tires can cause this too. When it happens again, try getting your weight back over the rear wheel and see if that helps. Some guys when they hammer in a sprint or a climb will go forward over their bars, then as they get wheel spin or side to side skipping, will sit back abit to weight the rear wheel and get better contact with the road. This also helps when riding on rougher surfaces too (such as cobbles).


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

If you are noticing any "play" from the rear end, however you want to describe it, it sounds like some kind of structural weakness or failure. I would definitely be on my way to the dealer you purchased it from and have them do a THOROUGH inspection.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I will have the LBS look over it. The slipping is much more of a drift than anything else and is very slight. Imagine being in a corner and your rear tyre rolls over one tyre width. That is kind of what it feels like. The odd part is that I have never had this on any other bike (granted I have never had such a road bike) and I do not corner very fast.

I do not know how to check the headset. The slapping sound happens if I hit a rough bump and is much like a clap. I can't imagine the cables being able to generate that kind of noise.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> I will have the LBS look over it. The slipping is much more of a drift than anything else and is very slight. Imagine being in a corner and your rear tyre rolls over one tyre width. That is kind of what it feels like. The odd part is that I have never had this on any other bike (granted I have never had such a road bike) and I do not corner very fast.
> 
> *I do not know how to check the headset. *The slapping sound happens if I hit a rough bump and is much like a clap. I can't imagine the cables being able to generate that kind of noise.


Here's one way. Stand to the left of the bike, left hand on front brake lever, right hand on saddle. With the front brake depressed use your right hand to rock the bike forward and back. Focusing on the HT area, if you feel/ hear something or see any play at the fork crown and HT (or upper HT and cone), the headset needs to be tightened.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> I will have the LBS look over it. The slipping is much more of a drift than anything else and is very slight. Imagine being in a corner and your rear tyre rolls over one tyre width. That is kind of what it feels like. The odd part is that I have never had this on any other bike (granted I have never had such a road bike) and I do not corner very fast.
> 
> I do not know how to check the headset. The slapping sound happens if I hit a rough bump and is much like a clap. I can't imagine the cables being able to generate that kind of noise.


Sounds like it could be a cracked rim or some loose spokes. Older Bonty Race Lites have been known to crack both on the rim itself, and where the spokes lace into the hub. Worth taking a look at.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I just looked over everything again just to be 100% sure, and the rear wheel does move when I hold it with my thumb and index. 

edit, I locked the rear harder and there is less rocking. I can't be sure that it is the wheel itself.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> I just looked over everything again just to be 100% sure, and the rear wheel does move when I hold it with my thumb and index.
> 
> edit, I locked the rear harder and there is less rocking. I can't be sure that it is the wheel itself.


It's most likely something related to the hub or the cartridge bearings themselves. At this point it's a warranty issue so have the LBS handle it (and be careful riding till it's fixed).

EDIT: Why do you say you can't be sure it's the wheel itself? If the dropouts were loose you could see that, no? That would be more serious, so you should check that as well.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Well I rode the bike for 64 miles without any problems other than the rear wheel getting completely out of true which happens since I am fat.

Honestly, maybe I am just worrying too much about things.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> Well I rode the bike for 64 miles without any problems other than the rear wheel getting completely out of true which happens since I am fat.
> 
> Honestly, maybe I am just worrying too much about things.


What about the play you felt at the rear? Gone? Or are you just telling yourself it's gone. Remember, you paid a fair amount for that bike and it's of pro caliber. IMO it should ride like one. Don't settle.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> What about the play you felt at the rear? Gone? Or are you just telling yourself it's gone. Remember, you paid a fair amount for that bike and it's of pro caliber. IMO it should ride like one. Don't settle.


When I locked the quick release harder, the rocking went away. I can still move it, but I have to push and this type of movement is common on all my bikes. I still plan on having the LBS take a look at it.


----------

